# My New VOGUE Fashion Photos Now Online



## benjikan (Mar 7, 2012)

If anyone is interested in seeing my new VOGUE Fashion Photos for the April 2012 Issue and the 1st of two video's just click on the link below:


Benjamin Kanarek Blog | Benjamin Kanarek Blog


Have a Great Day
Ben


----------



## Geaux (Mar 7, 2012)

Excellent shots for a Beginner!


----------



## Bossy (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 7, 2012)

Great work as always Ben.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 7, 2012)

Geaux said:


> Excellent shots for a Beginner!



Ben can post where ever he wants!


----------



## chuasam (Mar 7, 2012)

Great Job Ben. How did you get into Vogue? Amazing photos on your site by the way.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 7, 2012)

chuasam said:


> Great Job Ben. How did you get into Vogue? Amazing photos on your site by the way.



MAGIC!

and the fact that his work is amazing doesn't hurt.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 7, 2012)

That's fashion?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 7, 2012)

Not knocking the photography, but that outfit is truly hideous.


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations, great photography. 



o hey tyler said:


> Not knocking the photography, but that outfit is truly hideous.



Isn't that the goal of fashion? The uglier it is, the more modern and sheik it is? The people who follow fashion designers around will worship anything they throw together, regardless of the appearance. Thus, things seem to get uglier every day. Same goes for some forms of "art." If two people throw some garbage together, but one is a famous "artist" and the other is a person off of the street... one would be considered art while the other remains garbage.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 7, 2012)

I actually think the clothes are pretty fun  Not something *I* would wear together, but great for a photo shoot!​


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 7, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> I actually think the clothes are pretty fun  Not something *I* would wear together, but great for a photo shoot!



Not something anyone with self respect would wear.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 7, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I've seen worse. The jacket and gloves would be super cute minus the flowers and with a pair of jeans. The socks and shoes are cute The underroo things...well, I could probably wear JUST those and I wouldn't get complaints haha. 
​


----------



## Bossy (Mar 7, 2012)

It actually kinda is willy wonka-esque, which works with candy 

(Its a glass half full kinda day Tyler )​


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 7, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> It actually kinda is willy wonka-esque, which works with candy
> 
> (Its a glass half full kinda day Tyler )



Bossy, you are far too generous. Hahahahah


----------



## chuasam (Mar 8, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> That's fashion?


That's High Fashion. Fashion for the sake of fashion. It's not meant to be practical or even look sensible.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 8, 2012)

Josh220 said:


> Congratulations, great photography.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as Oscar Wilde put it "Fashion is a form of ugliness so intolerable that we have to alter it every six months."


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 8, 2012)

chuasam said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > That's fashion?
> ...



So high fashion shoots are specifically to photograph someone wearing an elaborate, expensive, and ugly get-up with the premise that no one will buy this outfit to wear in the real world? 

Seems like a complete waste of resources and time to me. Now I know why Daniel Tosh cracks jokes about it on Tuesdays.


----------



## Scuba (Mar 8, 2012)

chuasam said:
			
		

> That's High Fashion. Fashion for the sake of fashion. It's not meant to be practical or even look sensible.



That makes no sense to me. I doubt I will ever understand fashion.

Very nice photograph though.


----------



## AlleyCat (Mar 8, 2012)

What?? You're my idol Ben! It's great you even found the time to join other forums as well


----------



## Amaluse (Mar 10, 2012)

fantastic


----------



## Vision (Feb 21, 2013)

benjikan said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing my new VOGUE Fashion Photos for the April 2012 Issue and the 1st of two video's just click on the link below:
> 
> 
> Benjamin Kanarek Blog | Benjamin Kanarek Blog
> ...


Incredible. I am working on becoming a fashion photographer. Do you have any helpful tips?


----------



## texkam (Feb 21, 2013)

> That's fashion?


You're not in the demo.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 26, 2013)

Vision said:


> benjikan said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested in seeing my new VOGUE Fashion Photos for the April 2012 Issue and the 1st of two video's just click on the link below:
> ...



Go rock ****


----------



## e.rose (Feb 26, 2013)

Vision said:


> benjikan said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested in seeing my new VOGUE Fashion Photos for the April 2012 Issue and the 1st of two video's just click on the link below:
> ...



Dude, this thread is from last year and the user has been banned.  You won't be hearing from him.

On that note............. 

Anyone know WHY the user was banned?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> Vision said:
> 
> 
> > benjikan said:
> ...



Maybe because he never participated.. only would post photos with a link to his site? Basically the definition of spam! He was doing the same thing on every photography based forum out there.... more advertising than anything else. (this is only a guess though)


----------



## tirediron (Feb 26, 2013)

*Let Zombie Thread die in peace!*


----------



## Overread (Feb 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> Anyone know WHY the user was banned?



In the interests of providing a full and official answer the member in question was banned from the site because of his practice of only ever posting to plug his own blog/website (with occasional replies in those threads). Initially the forum admin did approach the user with regard to this behaviour to arrange for a more formal advertising agreement between them on the forum, however the admin never got a reply and the user continued to act as they always had. As a result, like all unsanctioned advertising, the users account was banned.


----------

